# Best Ambulance Company to work for in Phoenix, AZ area?



## MorenaJune (Jan 20, 2016)

I'm moving to the Phoenix area soon and I'm trying to find out which companies to apply for. I'm trying to figure out which companies have the highest employee satisfaction. So far, I'm having trouble even finding ambulance companies in the area. 
The one's I have found are:

Professional Medical Transport (PMT)
American Medical Response (AMR)
Starwest Associates
Southwest Ambulance
If anyone has worked for these companies or could tell me the best way to get in touch with their Human Resources, I would be eternally greatful. Thanks in advance.
-Morena June, EMT​


----------



## Chimpie (Jan 20, 2016)

Moved to the EMS Employment section.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 20, 2016)

They are essentially all amr now. Pmt and sw are both rural metro companies if i remember correctly. Rural metro just got bought out by amr. Not sure about starwest


----------



## Kara Hermanns (Feb 11, 2016)

I currently live in Phoenix. 
Fire, is ETREMELY competitive to get on with. Thousands apply with them and never get on. I worked for Southwest Ambulance (Rural Metro and now AMR owned) and it wasn't the greatest experience. They are mostly 911 and cover mostly Glendale, Sun City, Goodyear, Mesa, and some other outlying cities. They pay 11.06 an hour. PMT (again Rural Metro and now AMR owned) covers Peoria and some other places but they do mostly interfacility. They pay 9.50 an hour. AMR is pretty much your only bet here. They pay best and treat employees the best. Another, smaller ambulance to look at is Gila River. I hear they're not too bad! Good luck out here! EMS is not amazing compared to other places. I'm from New Mexico and I loved EMS out there!


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 11, 2016)

Kara Hermanns said:


> I currently live in Phoenix.
> Fire, is ETREMELY competitive to get on with. Thousands apply with them and never get on. I worked for Southwest Ambulance (Rural Metro and now AMR owned) and it wasn't the greatest experience. They are mostly 911 and cover mostly Glendale, Sun City, Goodyear, Mesa, and some other outlying cities. They pay 11.06 an hour. PMT (again Rural Metro and now AMR owned) covers Peoria and some other places but they do mostly interfacility. They pay 9.50 an hour. AMR is pretty much your only bet here. They pay best and treat employees the best. Another, smaller ambulance to look at is Gila River. I hear they're not too bad! Good luck out here! EMS is not amazing compared to other places. I'm from New Mexico and I loved EMS out there!


NM is one of hte better states for EMS. I miss my ValCo EMS when I lived there.


----------



## Kara Hermanns (Feb 11, 2016)

TransportJockey said:


> NM is one of hte better states for EMS. I miss my ValCo EMS when I lived there.



I worked for Albuquerque Ambulance Service and LOVED it. I wish I would have never moved. THE best ambulance service I've been in and treated like EMT Gold!


----------



## azbrewcrew (Feb 14, 2016)

Get a hospital ER tech job. SW/PMT are being integrated into AMR right now. It's going to be a bigger mess than it already is. You'll make more hourly at a hospital and sleep in your own bed


----------

